# would these fit my "11 LT1



## evo77 (Sep 5, 2011)

If you are shopping for wheels you must learn what the proper lug pattern is for the Cruze. Its 5x105.

Although this website does not indicate the lug pattern, a quick check on the wheel brands own website shows that this wheel does not come in 5x105.


----------



## Wyre (Jul 23, 2011)

That site does not have the 5x105 bolt pattern available at this time. Most likely you will need to call the site and speak to someone.


----------



## seaux cajun (Jun 19, 2012)

That site usually has a bunch of blank rims in stock that they can send you and you can have it drilled to 5x105. Not sure if they drill them there or not but blank rims are usually the best way to go and most of them you can have the offset set to whatever you want. But i would definitely call them and speak with them instead of just trusting the website.


----------

